

Writing Decisions: Saving space without losing meaning - twampss
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1539-writing-decisions-saving-space-without-losing-meaning

======
andr
A great Russian poet said (paraphrasing), "A good book is one from which you
can't take any word out without losing the meaning."

~~~
inklesspen
I love the irony in that you've likely taken out some words in paraphrasing.

Also, Antonine Saint-Exupery said "A designer knows he has achieved perfection
not when there is nothing left to add, but when there is nothing left to take
away."

